
Welcome to Monowi, Nebraska: population 1 (2018) - spraak
http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20180129-welcome-to-monowi-nebraska-population-1
======
Gibbon1
GF's dad mentioned there used to be little fading towns like this all over the
Midwest. A lot of them now if you drove through you wouldn't know they'd been
there. Farmers used to need store within 5 miles back when they used wagons on
dirt roads. When they got cars, that increased to 15 miles. And when they
paved the roads it went to 30-60 miles. Same time consolidation of farms meant
less people.

